# Do you watch Youtube to find out how to fix your vehicle?



## Robert59 (Jul 19, 2020)

I was going to replace a timing belt but decided to pay the dealer to repair it after watching the video. It's on a 2009 Hyundai Elantra Touring car with 180000 miles. It has never had a new timing belt.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2020)

Sure....I frequently watch UTube video's before I tackle some repair I've never done before.  Just a few days ago, I rebuilt the transmission on one of my lawnmowers, and the video gave me the info I needed to do the job right.  

The "timing" or serpentine belt replacement is fairly easy, IF you have a long wrench, or socket and breaker bar to take the tension off the Idler pulley.  However, on some vehicles...especially those with sideways mounted V6 or 4 cylinder engines...it can easily reintroduce you to language you may not have used in years.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 19, 2020)

I have never used it for a car repair, but I used it a lot when I worked on my Vespa. It has also proven handy for plumbing work, and repairs to our dishwasher and our washing machine.

There were a couple of times that watching the video convinced me that it was time to hire a pro.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 19, 2020)

After the video I will be glad to pay a dealer 500.00 to fix it. It's a real hard job because you have very little room to work in. I also can't see like I did in the past.  My 1992 GMC truck was very easy to work on and it was a v-8.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

I watch YouTube to learn to do other things. Like how to make stuff or cook something. Even cutting things a certain way. I even watched some videos & cut my own hair with a barber clipper. *Chuckles*


----------



## bowmore (Jul 19, 2020)

Not for my vehicle, but I used it on the freezer compartment of my refrigerator, and on the 23 ton switch engine I am restoring.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 19, 2020)

Do you watch Youtube to find out how to fix your vehicle?

Yes

Everything

Last vid was on a clothes washer rebuild

Many short cuts
Life gets easier when you see it done


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> After the video I will be glad to pay a dealer 500.00 to fix it. It's a real hard job because you have very little room to work in. I also can't see like I did in the past.  My 1992 GMC truck was very easy to work and it was a v-8.



Out of curiosity, I looked at the video for your vehicle, and it would be a real PITA.  Even worse, your vehicle uses 2 belts....one for the alternator, and another for the AC....and you have to remove the front passenger side tire, and inner fender lining to get to the AC belt.  

Before you drop $500 at a dealer, you might want to check with a couple of local repair shops....might save you a couple hundred.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 19, 2020)

Went to my local repair shop and they said the same price as the dealer. I never told them about the dealer's price and trust them way more then the dealer. I've in past had them fix two vehicles I did own. This car is my girlfriend's and she took it to her Hyundai dealer to have it get ready for long trip 400 miles away out of state. They found this timing belt problem.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 19, 2020)

Also now I'm working on my 2014 NV200 Van. I changed the battery out for a new one and left the cables off to long so ECU lost it's memory. Someone on a repair site told me get a code reader and I did but I found it has no codes. It will start sometimes and it will turn over then shut off and I will have to wait for 30 minutes before it will start again. Just plain weird. Dealer wanted 150.00-300.00 to fix it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

@Robert59 I got some crap fixed on my van from the dealer. Should've taken it to the independent guy cuz I got robbed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

Do you watch Youtube to find out how to fix your vehicle?

Yes I look there first....


----------



## Pecos (Jul 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Also now I'm working on my 2014 NV200 Van. I changed the battery out for a new one and left the cables off to long so ECU lost it's memory. Someone on a repair site told me get a code reader and I did but I found it has no codes. It will start sometimes and it will turn over then shut off and I will have to wait for 30 minutes before it will start again. Just plain weird. Dealer wanted 150.00-300.00 to fix it.


This sounds like one of those situations where they "have you over a barrel."


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 20, 2020)

Pecos said:


> This sounds like one of those situations where they "have you over a barrel."


It sounds like to me that the battery is overheating for some reason.  
That's what happens.  When it cools down it starts.  It could be your voltage regulator (alternator)  not cutting out after a full charge is reached. You can check the output to the battery with a multimeter.  It should be outputting a little over 12 volts. You can check that out on the internet.


----------

